# Human abuses Dog....Kid is mean to Dog.....



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

yep, about 1000x times per hour around the country. For every "Dog bites kid" story, I wish the media would report on this...

just trying to make a point.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yep, got 2 of those living in my house right now............


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Yep, got 2 of those living in my house right now............


2 abusive kids?


----------



## Kats (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes we here and see this in family house holds all to much. Family member poisions dog because the dog hates him, or the dog or cat with broken bones that the owners caused and they do nothing about untill its to late. Look at Trooper the Golden, left in a tiny kennel 24 /7 for months no food no water, all because he peed on the floor. This makes one sick knowing that there people that have nothing better to do then abuse animals. A man brought his 6 month old pup into our Clinic with all of his skin on his botton jaw hanging there, he did nothing and left. He was reported. We have a neighbour that kicks his dogs all the time you can here them yelping, those pore dogs. Yes for every dog bite there are more dogs being abused. When I see or here of it I give mine a big hug for it is them that give me comfort and life, Ops and the 2 legged one too.

Cheers 
Kats German Shepherd raw feeder


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> 2 abusive kids?


No, 2 dogs that are rescues that were abused by humans......................


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Keeping in contact with the rescues i've been it's sad to see it all the time, I try not to get too involved atm as we can't really take on another one now, but... eventually we will take on a few more and give them good homes as they deserve. There really should be tighter cruelty laws but it seems like it is so well hidden that there will never be anything done about it. And now there has been an influx of little bullies that have gone into the shelter over this last month... so sad.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

People can be so cruel and inhumane. How does someone grow up with no empathy. The cases that get me are the ones that go deep, hot oil thrown on a B.T's face for who knows why. Gunner who was shot in the face with a gun, I try to donate as I can to the B.T rescue, god's knows I won't to my own club anymore as they have stopped taking in rescues as my friend Jenn who did the rescue for 9 years stepped down to have a baby, and now they will just let the dogs go to a shelter because the (show people) can't be bothered. I certainly can't foster with a dog aggressive rescue right now. 

It's very sad, David you need to move back here.......................................


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

yah it breaks my heart, i want to move back so badly i'd more than likely get very involved with the BT rescue back there! the one here is a bit far away from us but i've done a few home checks, and shuttles for them and it's always a joy to be around bullies! and i would love to foster some, but more than likely we'd end up adopting all of them that we foster! :lol:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I agree

I was at a pig roast last night and they have four dogs, two older JRT's and two black labs. One is about 1.5. Both labs are beautiful, SWEET dogs.

But this little boy, maybe around 6 years old, started tugging on the 1.5 year old's collar flap, trying to drag her to play with him. She was very tired (it's an all day pig roast, and this was towards the end lol) and was laying down. He was basically lifting her off the ground by her collar trying to drag her along with him. Obviously, she was a big sweet lug and didn't do anything, but i wanted to go say something to the kid, and was about to if it persisted a few seconds longer. But he walked away finally.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

This is such a good point. I watched my nephew at a party with his puppy and I though wow, what a wonderful sweet puppy,(shes a junk yard dog for sure haha,) as he tries to sit on her and wrestle with her and the dog isnt even a year old and does not want to play as rough as my nephew does. I told him righgt away, that he wasn't doing the right thing and he should maybe just play with her by throwing her a ball/toy or just pet her nicely, and my daughter told him he was going to crush the dog which with sitting on her, whats the kid thinking~ He's 7 he knows better. But kids will try to also show off in front of a crowd which is exactly what he was doing but he stopped as we all frowned on what he was trying to pull off! The puppys fine I think my nephew was just too excited that day and this puppy is just a sweet one!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think it is also very common for someone who is abusing a spouse to abuse the family pet in retaliation or punishment of the abused spouse. 

We had an article in our newspaper about the city getting a very large number of calls because people see dogs tied out in this really bad heat with no shade or water. Who does that? People who should be tied to a tree with no water as a punishment, but of course that never happens.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks for the comments everyone. 

I'm just sick and tired of every day seeing some story about a Dog biting a kid.... 

Crap, I see kids every day who are hell on wheels.... God knows what they are doing to some of their Dogs every day. 

They are lucky they don't get bit more frequently to be frank. Its actually a testament to how patient and gentle most Dogs are.


----------

